# Frank Martin: Mass for Unaccompanied Double Choir



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

It's hard to believe that Martin didn't think his Mass was unworthy for publication. The choir I'm in is singing the Kyrie (and another choir at my school sang the Sanctus). I hope our director gives us the entire mass. It's such a fantastic and genius setting!!

What is your favorite recording of this work? I want to acquire a really good recording of it.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

I love this work. My university choir sang the Agnus Dei. What an amazing work.


----------



## cavillor (Aug 6, 2015)

RIAS Kammerchor Berlin is the one to get.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Great work and performance!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

In addition to the fine Daniel Reuss' recording, mentioned above, you might also want to look into the Westminster Cathedral Choir recording on Hyperion (led by James O'Donnell), since it won a year end British choral award (& the Pizzetti Requiem makes an interesting coupling). However, personally, I'm not normally a fan of recordings by large, cumbersome, murky choirs (singing in overly spacious acoustics): https://www.amazon.com/Martin-Passa...49&sr=1-1&keywords=mass+martin+choir+hyperion






More to my preference in Martin's Mass is the Daniel Reuss recording, & Eric Ericson's exceptional Stockholm Chamber Choir, too:






















(I see the Westminster College Choir in Princeton has also recorded the mass: 



)

My two cents.


----------



## Craig Listingsen (7 mo ago)

I'm my opinion, none beat the Dale Warland Singers recording.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Orange Soda King said:


> It's hard to believe that Martin didn't think his Mass was unworthy [sic] for publication.


Martin did not think it unworthy but rather too private an expression of his Christian faith to be published and hence performed. To write a work which expresses the very essence of his faith and then have it performed and open for public dissemination appeared to be a step too far for the intensely devoted Martin. As he wrote in the 1960s: “I did not want it to be performed...I consider it...as being a matter between God and myself. I felt then that an expression of religious feelings should remain secret and removed from public opinion.”


----------

